# Who works the night shift?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Or even the third shift for that matter? 

How do you like it? 

I've been working a 4:45pm to 3:30am shift for about two years now. It does kinda suck when you have to cram all of your laundry and errands into the weekends. Where i work we do get fridays off which is a plus 

I can never make it to the bank when its open, my family always has family get-to-gethers way to early in the day and now i find myself somwhat bothered by regular traffic.. LoL So used to a clear road comming home!

People look at me with that.."eew" face when i tell them i work ns...Whats so wrong with it?! LOL I am lucky to have very normal people on my shift compaired to other places i have worked... Lotsa weridos..


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

My name says it all.....night shift is no problem for me

I worked (many years ago) on all 3 shifts, we rotated weekly. That kind of sucked. Then I was off for a long period when I had my kids.

I was working 11 pm to 7:30 am for about 2 1/2 months (till they deside things were not working out  ) It took a few weks to get back into it, but after a bit it was fine.

Most of my banking I do at the auto machine, including depositing my check on the way home from work so it is not a problem. I know what you mean about no traffic is something you get used to. Kind of nice to go against all those people heading to work. My side of the road was pretty empty. If you are off at 3:30 am you shoul be able to hit the bank just before it closes...I am lucky as mine is open late (8 pm most evenings if not all but weekends)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I just never remember that day that the bank stays open later.. LoL
I usually have a half hour drive before i get home, but i have been driving the same route for years it just doesnt seem that long anymore.

I do enjoy my nightshift though, little things irk me, but thats all they are.. Little things 
The nice thing is that my bf/hubby/other half is on the same shift as me. So it all works out nicely


----------



## Kase (Mar 22, 2006)

I work the day shift and from the looks of things Cid you are working really hard  j/k

Cheers,
Kase


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Rofl! shuushh.... Its my break..>.> <.< ....^_^


----------



## Kase (Mar 22, 2006)

Uh-hu  LOL


----------

